

Global RickRolling Competition on Jamplify - andypickens
http://jamplify.com/release/50132ca7cae0e56445013e82/show

======
andypickens
Hi all, we came up with a cool way to use the platform we've built at
Jamplify. Let's see who can RickRoll the most people

------
tmflint
HILARIOUS

